# Untouched survivor HTB back on the road.



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2021)

When a picker in MN posted a picture of this bike, it instantly caught my eye. I have a thing for weird frames, and these Hawthorne Twin Bars do not disappoint. He was fishing for offers and info, so of course I helped with both. After sharing pics and details about his new find, I found out my offers were blown away by a collector in another country. I was bummed to say the least...until I see him post it up again a few months later. I messaged him right away...It was still available! He had issues trying to get it packed and shipped, and the potential buyer backed out of the sale. Luckily, he accepted my previous offer, but did not want to pack and ship. I put my feelers out and within a couple of days @ratrodz had a friend lined up who was more than happy to help out.

Before it arrived, I had planned to do a thorough clean up, polish, and a lil de-rusting. Well, upon unboxing it, I changed my mind. I decided to "leave it be"...completely(except for adding the missing dropstand, clip and grips). Who was I to molest what Mother Nature had created?  Nope. All it would get is a full mechanical service. That's it. No outside cleaning was done. Most of the Minnesota dirt, grime and dust are intact. Even remnants of MN air remain in the original tubes and Wards Riverside Mates. She rolls surprisingly smooth and stops on a dime. Eventually I may swap in some more modern rubber, but only the cotton cord in those prewar tires knows if that will be sooner or later.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 4, 2021)

Fantastic bike congrats Mike!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2021)

Pics from it's maiden voyage at today's Cyclone Coasters Ride.


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 4, 2021)

@fordmike65 glad I could help! Glad you got it!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2021)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 4, 2021)

Great color too! Nice find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2021)

I can't wait to take pics of it side by side with my blue Snyder built HTB.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2021)

that bike would be a whole lot less interesting sanitized & shiny


----------



## John G04 (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful bike, has a really nice even patina across the whole thing and looks great as is!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 5, 2021)

Great bike and I salute you're patina choice! 

It reminded me of other nice original bikes that have come out of the midwest in amazing condition. Growing up in California we just left everything out all the time and sometimes put bikes in the garage when it rained. I wonder if those harsh winters and year round rains made kids take better care of their bikes then we did on the left coast and so there are better survivors? Paint hasn't been bleached out by the sun and tires rotted, maybe the bikes were inside most of the winter?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 5, 2021)

@fordmike65 That's why you'll always be my hero!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 5, 2021)

Great choice, love it as is!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 5, 2021)

_Great_ bike so why not leave it a bit dirty!


----------



## stezell (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking good Mike!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 5, 2021)

Congrats Mike that is a screaming demon of a bike in red!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 10, 2021)

great decision to clean it up as is and ride Mike. Really great pictures showing the natural wear and tear through its life. Bikes, like cars are built to be outside! Ride 'em, drive 'em and smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 10, 2021)

Looking good there mike! Hope you got low jack on that thing !


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 24, 2021)

You rarely see Riverside tires that even hold air!


----------

